# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Servo analog

## xuan_loc97

Em có con servo chạy analog, giờ muốn kết nối với mach3, anh nào làm được cho xin liên hệ ạ.
SĐT: 0974 77 11 81 - Lộc

----------

